# Led Tail Lights



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Hi, first off I drive a truck with LED taillights, they are white untill I step on the brake or turn on the parking lights then they turn to red. Its clearly bright red. 

Pretty much everywhere sells these lights now, they are very common, almost the same idea as your LED lightbars, clear when off, then blue when turned on.. 

Anyways I was stopped in which I believe to be illegally by a small dept, because I was told the lights were illegal. Im not out to try and cause problems. 

I checked through the MGL's and could not find any such laws because this technology is new. SO... more and more people have these lights now. How can they say the lights are illegal?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Are the lights OEM? Did the vehicle roll off the assembly line with those lights installed? If not you could be cited for improper aftermarket lights. Personally I reserve that for the windshield washer lights etc...

http://www.mass.gov/courts/courtsandjudges/courts/districtcourt/cmviassess2001.html

540 CMR §22.07 540CMR2207 AFTERMARKET LIGHTING, NONCOMPLIANT *

also....

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-7.htm



> "Every motor vehicle and trailer so operated shall be equipped with two rear lights mounted one at each side of the rear of the vehicle so as to show two red lights from behind and a white light so arranged as to illuminate and not obscure the rear number plate and shall be equipped with two stop lights mounted and displayed in a like manner of a type complying with minimum standards for construction and performance as the registrar may prescribe"


Like the back of the citation indicates you have twenty days to appeal.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

They did not come with the rig however the fit the same in the housing, IE, i just popped them in, I did not have to modify anything.. basically just an upgrade to the brighter more popular lights. They preform the same function as the old regular bulb lights.


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

illegal... as are those annoying fake xenon headlights


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

The FACT that they are illegal is NOT because of the lights themselves. The OEM lights have reflectors inside. Those PIECE OF SHIT euro looking lenses you installed do not meet FEDERAL taillight specifications. REMOVE the lights, appeal your citation. While you are at it, take out the blue LED washer nozzles, Auto Meter tachometer, boost gauge for your naturally aspirated engine, and your aftermarket "Xenon" headlights............ We don't feel bad for you and don't want to hear you cry.


----------



## radio2526 (Nov 26, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

radio2526 said:


> yeah.. lets go shit on another person who just asked a simple question without an attitude... no wonder why nobody likes us


Well why don't *YOU* entertain his question about his "illegal" mv stop then and save "our" image.......


----------



## seadiver (Nov 8, 2006)

most after market lighting comes with a warning such as 
*Note:* Laws governing the use of custom lighting vary from state to state. These products are not street legal in some states, and are recommended for off-road or show-car use only. Please check with your local authorities before purchasing. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Is the police officer that stopped you's word not good enough? Do the research and appeal the ticket.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

A simple, legitimate question...try decaf boys!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The law does not specify (to my recollection) how the light is to be generated...merely that it be the proper color and candlepower. Stop lamps are red and rear turn signals are amber (but the amber cannot be 'crashed' ) or red. Front parking and turn signals are amber. How this is accomplished is of no moment: colored lamps and clear lenses or colored lenses and clear lamps. LED (*L*ight *E*mitting *D*iode) or Incandescent? It doesn't matter as long as DOT regs are satisfied. Be aware, LED's do not generate as much candlepower as incandescents...therefore more LED's per lamp assembly are required to meet federal regs.

Note: Neon plate surrounds are illegal...but I reckon you could use an LED in place of the incandescent lamp for your plate light...
</IMG>


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

chief801 said:


> A simple, legitimate question...try decaf boys!


Ditto....

So what if the stop was illegal


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

One of the Aux.'s from our City was stopped by a Campus Police Officer last weekend and given a money fine (Chap 90) for aftermarket lighting. So this question has been going around. Aftermarket is a 540 CMR which is only on State maintained roads I believe. Whoever quoted C90 S7 I don't believe that covers LED's at all. Frankly all I care about is if the damn things are red. 

Anyone else read it that way. I'd love clarification as well.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

^ Good Example, stock taillights on this SUV, they are LED bulbs with a clear lens


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

I personaly would not pull someone over for the LED bulbs. Now, if they were any other color than red, obviously I would cite them, but what's the big deal with putting a longer lasting and more durable bulb in the car? I don't see why we're getting so technical about this.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

A 30 second Google search came up with the following result:

http://fmvss108.tripod.com/taillamps_all_clear.htm

Cars that have them OE (such as the Cadillac Deville) still have red reflectors.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

frank said:


> A 30 second Google search came up with the following result:
> 
> http://fmvss108.tripod.com/taillamps_all_clear.htm
> 
> Cars that have them OE (such as the Cadillac Deville) still have red reflectors.


Don't bother Frank......... they all wanna argue over the origin of the light source. Even the aftermarket ones are okay IF THEY ARE DOT APPROVED and have REFLECTORS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Even the aftermarket ones are okay IF THEY ARE DOT APPROVED and have REFLECTORS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


such as these:
http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/ce/0019.asp


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

frank said:


> A 30 second Google search came up with the following result:
> 
> http://fmvss108.tripod.com/taillamps_all_clear.htm
> 
> Cars that have them OE (such as the Cadillac Deville) still have red reflectors.


Last time I knew we were talking about replacement bulbs not reflecors.

Something like this:

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/images/35led1157.jpg


----------

